# 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level?



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have heard about it and and wondering what it is and how to do it? VAG COM?


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

Does that mean you figured it out?


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (fjasper)*

No that means that I am bringing it to the top of the forums. Still waiting for someone to reply. I will share it with the world when I find out.


----------



## dualaudi (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

from allroadfaq.com PDF
http://allroadfaq.com/downloads/mods/402_mod.pdf
This looks pretty in depth, I'm going to be doing this next weekend to my 01.


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (dualaudi)*

I think that's the one I used. Vag-Com/VCDS has changed interface a little since then, and mine took some figuring out, but it worked. What I remember is that it took more steps to do each corner than I would have thought. I ended up with "adaptation incomplete" or something like it about 5 times, but eventually I got the hang of it.


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (fjasper)*

Thanks, that was exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

This mod is pretty easy. Driving an allroad at the stock 402mm height, while down in level one the front end is out of alignment. The 402 dimension is measured in level 2. When you raise your 402 number (lying to the computer) therefore dropping the ride height,
the alignment issue will be worse.
Most run a 3mm diference between front and rear. I run at 22f/19r which puts one very close to the bumpstops. I also rotate tires very often.


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

my AR is 402 at 20F/18R but in winter driving I'm usually level 2 and on bad roads 3


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (allroadmtl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allroadmtl* »_my AR is 402 at 20F/18R but in winter driving I'm usually level 2 and on bad roads 3

how is your alignment? did you align it on the 402 level?


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

I have not done an alignment and it does not pull to any one side, goes straight. Ride is a bit harsher but more feel to the road. The AR is a heavy car as it is and you'll feel it more once it's lowered. Here is a pic.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

I drove on 402 mod, about 15mm down on both ends and didn't like it at all. Car becomes extremely "bumpy" and harder to control, due to alignment naturally.
If you do the mod, get the alignment.
I am back at stock 402 height now, level 1 is still pretty low


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (julex)*

I have to agree but it really depends on the quality of the roads. Our roads and pretty rough during the winter, after the spring the roads are all smoothed over and riding on one is enjoyable.


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (jackripper1984)*

We followed all the steps, but when it went to raise itself to level 2 after we entered the adjustment screen, it never gets there. The level 2 light just stopped flashing and remained unlit. Then it started throwing code 01437 'Control Position not Learned' (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01437). Now my suspension light is on constantly. I was able to get the front lowered but I can't get the back lowered. I gave up and just raise the front back up to get to stock height.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 402 mod? lowering the allroad more than the lowest level? (nappent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nappent* »_We followed all the steps, but when it went to raise itself to level 2 after we entered the adjustment screen, it never gets there. The level 2 light just stopped flashing and remained unlit. Then it started throwing code 01437 'Control Position not Learned' (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01437). Now my suspension light is on constantly. I was able to get the front lowered but I can't get the back lowered. I gave up and just raise the front back up to get to stock height.

Been there, it does that when you don't accept one of the entries. I can't remember which one but it is early on in the module. Need help let me know, I'm in Puyallup.


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*new decision*

After running for one year on 402 mod, I have decided to go back to normal height. My tires have started cupping and are now in need of replacing.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

julex said:


> I drove on 402 mod, about 15mm down on both ends and didn't like it at all. Car becomes extremely "bumpy" and harder to control, due to alignment naturally.
> If you do the mod, get the alignment.
> I am back at stock 402 height now, level 1 is still pretty low


That is because most people do not under stand that since the suspension uses air springs that the car becomes floaty and numb and the ride suffers the more you lower it. It is in the stiffest setting when high and the softest when low. so doing the 402 only amplifies that feeling.

Alignments are always a good thing is you change anything in the suspension :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I live in Canada, I have my Allroad up 1/2" over stock in front, and 3/4" in rear (took out the saggy ass look). That way I can just leave it in setting 2 all the time and have a bit more clearance.

Works for me. :thumbup:

I beleive the stock shocks, internally increase damping as the car gets lower, to similate a stiffer spring rate and firm the car up body roll wise.


----------



## 2smokey (Oct 1, 2010)

does anyone have pictures of the allroad with the trick done to the system?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

2smokey said:


> does anyone have pictures of the allroad with the trick done to the system?


 lots of people. Just google images up allroad 402. Also read the instructions on allroad FAQ very close. you have to test each value, and you must do the channel 005 as well.


----------



## 2smokey (Oct 1, 2010)

kool man thanks id like to see what it looks like. we are gonna do it to my buddies car then put his fat five's on it then it should look nice


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

TT Fat Fives? 1st GenTT's are 5x100, and Allroad's are the standard Audi 5x112


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

The same style came on some 5x112 cars, too. C5-A6 4.2 and some A8 models, IIRC.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I just lowered mine this past weekend. Many warned that it adversely affect the ride. Here is my feedback on it. 

My whole goal here was to make my new wheels, 19x10's, not look rediculous. I just needed to shave a little wheel gap out. . . 

First off, its an airbag system. Obviously, if you let all the air out of an airbag all you have is a strut taking what the road throws at it. There is a line where deflating tha bag more starts to have more significant affects on ride and rebound. 

Someone had already played with mine and when I got it, I was told that the ride height was "close to stock". I never measured to see if it really was set at 402. However, I generally drove around at level 1 and was fine with it. Could I notice a difference between 2 and 1? Yes. Was 1 bad? No. Im used to driving subframe scraping mk3's and frame knotched buses. A little stiffer than normal audi is a great ride to me! 

So if I was happy with level 1 as it sat, my goal was to make my old level 1 my new level 2. In a worst case scenario, I drive in level 2 all the time and can still lower it to sit right if I want it to. 

In doing my measurements, I found that my rear was 1/2 inch lower than my front and I wanted to fix that. I also found that going from level 2 to level 1 dropped it about 1.5 inches. This was starting to look good on paper. . . 

I went into vagcom and reset the "402" measurement to what I had as my old level 1 measurement. I also removed an extra 1/2 inch in front to adjust the rake. 

After finishing the procedure i hit level 1 and was very happy with the visual look. I ended up just starting to tuck the tire. With my 19x10's this should be a perfect height. The 1/2 dropped out of the front made no difference in ride. 

Now onto the ride. I can certianly drive it at level 1. It is a little more bouncy than I would like. I do have 2 problems that I think are important to share. First off, the alignment in level 1 provides for some terrible camber. It drives like it has, well, terrible camber. More importantly, we have started to get into that no pressure in the airbag issue. On hard bumps or dips, you can hear it just barely hit the bump stops. Surely, this wont help the longevity of the suspension. 

I think that if I were to add just a little more height to the system, it would make a big difference in the bag pressure and would help the bump stop hitting problem. In my situation, Im happy with the new level 2 ride quality so I think I will keep it as is so that it fits the wide wheel plans better at full drop. 

The second issue is alignment. It is a minor issue at the level 2 and a big issue at level 1. I believe that a re-alignment would really pay off in the long run. I am not sure if it has that much adjustability at that height but anything would be better so that is something I am going to look into in the future.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Care to post some pics so we can see just how low you are currently at? Im going to be doing 19s or 20s and I am curious. Thanks.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

allroad said:


> The same style came on some 5x112 cars, too. C5-A6 4.2 and some A8 models, IIRC.


Should also note allroads used a slightly lower offset wheel then either the A6 or A8. So those wheels will appear sunken without spacers underneath.

allroads are et25, and the others are usually et38-45.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I did mine the other night and i just lower Lvl 2 close to lvl 1 an the lvl1 down a few clicks. I'm gonna go back and fine tune it.


My VAG-COM HP Tablet...









Scanned to make sure there were no codes 1st


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

So wannabaja? you have any codes? 


I tried the 402 mod my system kept kicking back the codes for the system and locking me out and lets just say that once the system locks you out and gets out of sink it is a bitch to get back close to a normal setting and wanting to adjust the proper way.

I have decided that not playing with the system is the best way forward right now.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I had no codes then or now. System works fine.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I did mine the other night and i just lower Lvl 2 close to lvl 1 an the lvl1 down a few clicks. I'm gonna go back and fine tune it.


 Dreadz, Did you put Arnott's in, or OEM stuff? 

Honestly the Arnott Rears are so much more impressive then OEM Audi stuff, but the fronts looked a little so/so to me. Anybody else?


----------



## farfromDubbin (Sep 30, 2008)

The arnott fronts are far superior. The membrane is much more dense and has a texture to it, which eliminates the OEM problems with sand causing pin holes in the boot. When you get them in person they're impressive.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

farfromDubbin said:


> The arnott fronts are far superior. The membrane is much more dense and has a texture to it, which eliminates the OEM problems with sand causing pin holes in the boot. When you get them in person they're impressive.


I was actually more impressed with the rears. Front Arnotts have a lot of plastic involved in the process, rears are sexy ass billet Aluminum.

Something I put together awhile ago for my Local area forum.








[/url] OEM Uses Continental Rubber for the bag, which is a great company in my mind.   *Arnott Replacement Bag*    Quick Comparo  (this bag is not inflated yet.)


----------



## farfromDubbin (Sep 30, 2008)

I was mainly impressed with the bags themselves, that seems to be where most failure originates. Cool pic thread though.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

wow  that is a drastic difference there. I know now that i am deff going to upgrade when I need new bags.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

-mlfhntr- said:


> wow  that is a drastic difference there. I know now that i am deff going to upgrade when I need new bags.



Wow as well. Those bags and a set of Porsche brakes and as long as my transmission holds out I'll be driving my Allroad a long time.


----------

